# Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!



## Spinnfischer74 (16. September 2006)

Hi Leute,

suche einen guten Rutenbauer, der wirklich in einer guten Qualität zu einem vernünftigen Preis baut.

CMW, Sven Neumann, Mad, Brüggemann, Fanatic-Fishing braucht ihr nicht zu nennen, die kenne ich alle.

Suche nach Alternativen. Schön wäre es, wenn ihr mir auch die Internetadresse nennen könntet.

Danke euch schon ganz herzlich!!


----------



## just4fan (16. September 2006)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*

willst du bauen lassen oder selbst bauen?


----------



## Jirko (16. September 2006)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*

nabend spinnfischer #h

habe mir vor kurzem von alex (rutenbau.at > klick) ne einteilige bootsrute (20-40lbs) zusammenschustern lassen... blank von lamiglas (einteilig) mit spiral-wraps... die verarbeitung ist gnadenlos genial und ich kann seine dienstleistung nur wärmstens weiterempfehlen #6


----------



## Mefotom (16. September 2006)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*

Hallo,

im Saarland gibt es einen mit Namen Jörg Hellbrück.

Von Ihm habe ich schon einige gute Ruten gesehen.

Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich erstklassig.

Werde mich nach einer Telefonnummer oder HP umhören und hier posten.

Hier ist die Adresse:

*Angelrutenbau Jörg Hellbrück*
*Am Westfeld 16*
*66265 Holz*
*Tel.+Fax.06806-989334*

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. September 2006)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*

Gude!!!

*Sven* ist mein alter Arbeitskollege und weitgehend bekannt.

Mit ihm kann man jederzeit und preisgünstig über alles reden. #h

http://www.rodbuilding.de/


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*

Danke allen schon mal für die Infos!!

Vielleicht gibt es noch mehr Rutenbauer.

Von Hellbrück habe ich auch schon gehört.

*Ich möchte keine Komponenten bestellen, sondern bauen lassen.*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> *Sven* ist mein alter Arbeitskollege und weitgehend bekannt.
> 
> Mit ihm kann man jederzeit und preisgünstig über alles reden.



Sven kenne ich. Hab ich im ersten Beitrag ja schon erwähnt, suche nach anderen. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Pernod (18. September 2006)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*

Schau auch mal hier --> www.finest-fishing-tackle.de
www.rutenbauer.de
www.rutenbau-brueggemann.de
www.rutenbau-schallerl.at
www.nr-rutenbau.de

andere Gute kennst du ja bereits.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*

@ Pernod - super!!!!

Da sind ja echt ein paar interessante Links dabei. :m

Hat jemand schon mit diesen Bauern Erfahrungen gemacht?! Stimmt die Qualität und Verarbeitung?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. September 2006)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*

Viel gelobt wird auch dieser Mann:

http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/

Da können Dir sicher einige Boardies Ihre Erfahrungen beschreiben. Und er ist selbst ABler: mad


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*



			
				Spinnfischer74 schrieb:
			
		

> CMW, Sven Neumann, *Mad*, Brüggemann, Fanatic-Fishing braucht ihr nicht zu nennen, die kenne ich alle.



Jau....


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. September 2006)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*

Oh, Verzeihung! Da isser schon...


----------



## DinkDiver (19. September 2006)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*

Lukas Friedl
is n Spezl von mir. e-mail l_friedl@hotmail.com
Er hat auch ne HP aber die is noch ned fertig und ich glaub der haut mich wenn ich den link hier reinstell.
Hab schon n paar Ruten von ihm gesehn, und muss sagen gefallen mir. Gute Verarbeitung.
Schreib ihn einfach mal an und der wird dich schon beraten.


----------



## wenzelfischer (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*

Hallo Spinnfischer74,

ich wüsste dir einen guten, günstigen aber qualitativ perfekten Ruten-
bauer. Es ist mein Angelkumpel Helmut Noll aus Laubach/Hess.  
Telefonisch erreichbar unter 06405 / 1834  (hat kein Internet) ...

Der baut dir was du willst, zu einem fairen Preis ...!

Gruß u. Petri

Wenzelfischer


----------



## Jack2jack (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*

Jenachdem was du suchst ist auch Tom Temming zu empfehlen. Der verbaut zB Tricast Blanks, sehr sehr edel......und auch in etwa so teuer....

hier die Website

In der Feederscene sind seine Dienste sehr gefragt!


----------



## Bobster (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*

...schaut mal auf das Datum Leute |bigeyes

Nach fast 5 Jahren wird er entweder eine aufgebaute/selbstaufgebaute haben oder das angeln aufgegeben haben :q


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...schaut mal auf das Datum Leute |bigeyes
> 
> Nach fast 5 Jahren wird er entweder eine aufgebaute/selbstaufgebaute haben oder das angeln aufgegeben haben :q



Bin auch etwas verwundert. Nach *5* Jahren tauch jemand auf der in seinem ersten Post seinen Kumpel empfielt. |bigeyes #d


----------



## Jack2jack (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guter Rutenbauer gesucht!!!*

Oo hab nur auf den Post über mir geschaut.....:q


----------

